# rúcula / arugula / rocket / roquette



## kvasak

alguien sabe como se dice rucula en ingles? 
muchas gracias.


----------



## Poper

Hola, la palabra es r*ú*cula, y creo que su traducción al inglés es *Rocket salad*


Saludos


----------



## Chaucer

kvasak said:
			
		

> alguien sabe como se dice rucula en ingles?
> muchas gracias.



*Rugula, rugula salad, rugula salad greens * biológica(s) embolsada(s) es lo que compra mi esposa cada semana. Nunca había oído el término Rocket Salad. Bueno, por la tarde le diré a mi esposa, "Fíjate, que en otros rumbos del mundo de hablainglés le llaman Rocket salad a la rúcula"; que alejado el término "Rocket" del imagen vegetativo de la rúcula." Pero queda confirmado el término.


----------



## Gil

Poper said:
			
		

> Hola, la palabra es r*ú*cula, y creo que su traducción al inglés es *Rocket salad*
> 
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo

1 definition found

rocket salad - definition from wn
  rocket salad
      n : erect European annual often grown as a salad crop to be
          harvested when young and tender [syn: rocket,
          roquette, garden rocket, arugula, Eruca sativa,
          Eruca vesicaria sativa]


----------



## RICKMIRAMAR

Alguien me puede decir como se dice rúcula o arugula en ingles.
Es para la redaccion de un menu.
Gracias


----------



## Luis Albornoz

rúcula = _Eruca sativa_ = rocket or roquette


----------



## jinti

Aquí se dice _arugula_.  Yo no entendería _rocket/roquette_.


----------



## Nko

Hola,

¿Cómo se dice "rúcula" o "ruccula" en inglés?


----------



## crises

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arugula



			
				WikiPedia said:
			
		

> Arugula
> 
> Rocket, also known as arugula, garden rocket, rocket salad, rugola, rucola and roquette.


----------



## Nko

Muchas gracias


----------



## crises

La lástima es que no sepa decirte cuál de todos ellos es el más común.  

¿Será _rocket_? ¿Hay algú nativo que nos lo pueda confirmar?


----------



## saza

Rocket is what is usually bought in the shops


----------



## Maayida

Hola a todos los interesados an el arte culinario internacional 

Al menos en Irlanda, la traducción que se emplea siempre para "Rúcula" es _ROCKET_. Quizá en algún resturante que vaya de fino (o sea, carísimo), veais que emplean la palabra r_oquette_ (en francés), pero si queréis comprar rúcula en cualquier supermercado, decid _ROCKET_. 

Espero haber servido de ayuda


----------



## Okie

He visto que el supermercado en EEUU vendido como arugula.


----------



## borgonyon

Nunca he visto ni comido rúcula ni rocket, pero si he comido arugula en la ensalada. Esto es nuevo para mi. Gracias por la información.


----------



## crispy

Llego un poco tarde a esta discusión, pero tengo una clarificación:  se dice  'rocket' (arúgula) en Inglaterra (¿quizá Irlandes?).  En los EEUU, se llama esta verdura 'arugula,' y nadie te va a entender si dices 'rocket.'

No sé nada de las otras formas de que habla WikiPedia:  rugola, rucola and roquette.


----------



## pinchegringaloca

en estados unidos,. se dice 'arugula'., pero con pronunciación gringa obviamente., sin abrir la boca bien en las vocales,. jajajaja,. pero estoy en méxico,. alguien sabe como se llamaría acá?? alguien me dijo "diente de león".,. pero se lo pedí así a una señora., y me ofreció algunas hierbas secas de té que no lo es,. estoy buscando arugula para ensaladas,. roquette ha de ser del inglés británico., 

gracias (sé que esta thread es de hace un año., pero ni modo)

w.


----------



## jonquiliser

Also: rucola.


----------



## sunce

Mira, según la wiki:





> *"Arugula* (_Eruca vesicaria_), also known as *rocket*, *garden rocket*, *rocket salad*, *rugola*, *rucola* , *roquette* and *rughetta"*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arugula


----------



## Megumi

Rúcula en inglés se dice arugola o rocket? 

El texto original dice:
Ensalada de rúcula, endivias, peras rostizadas y adereso balsámico.

Mi intento:
Arugola, endive, roasted pears salad with balsamic dressing.


----------



## shoam

I think it is ARUGULA, I just had a salad last night in a restaurant near home.


----------



## Jeromed

I've always heard _arugula_ (with 2 u's) in the United States.
I think _rocket_ is the more common British name.


----------



## sunce

*



Arugula (Eruca vesicaria), also known as rocket, garden rocket, rocket salad, rugola, rucola , roquette and rughetta

Click to expand...

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arugula


----------



## chaize

in England it would definately always be called rocket. I have never heard of arugula in any restaurant in the UK.


----------



## lapachis8

Megumi said:


> Rúcula en inglés se dice arugola o rocket?
> 
> El texto original dice:
> Ensalada de rúcula, endivias, peras rostizadas y adere_z_o balsámico.
> 
> Mi intento:
> Arugola, endive, roasted pears salad with balsamic dressing.


 
Saludos


----------



## Megumi

Gracias por sus respuestas y gracias lapachis8 por detectar el error!


----------



## EMI ALBENTOSA

Hola,

Me gustaría saber la traducción al inglés de la palabra RÚCULA.

un saludo.
Emi


----------



## alberto magnani

Bienvenida al Foro
Rúcula, arúgula = rocket (UK), arugula (US)
[con acento en la primera 'u', arúgula, como en español]  
Saludos


----------



## triziabe

Hello there.
I need to translate this word:
Rucula ( lettuce) 

Could you please help me?
thanks


----------



## aztlaniano

rúcula = rucola (EEUU), rocket (inglés británico)
Según las normas, tienes que limitarte a una sola pregunta por hilo (así, alguien que, en el futuro, busca "escabeche", por ejemplo, lo puede encontrar). Y, por cierto, deberías buscar tú mismo cada término en el diccionario y en los hilos ya existentes.


----------



## borgonyon

triziabe, te recomiendo que sigas el consejo que te ha dado aztlaniano: Abre un hilo nuevo para cada palabra pero busca primero en el diccionario. Por favor, sigue las reglas de este foro.


----------



## duvija

triziabe said:


> Hello there.
> I need to translate this word:
> Rucula ( lettuce)
> 
> Could you please help me?
> thanks


 

Arugula


saludos


----------



## mundosnuevos

chaize said:


> in England it would definately always be called rocket. I have never heard of arugula in any restaurant in the UK.


 

Qué curioso!  Es justamente al revés en EEUU.  Siempre (que yo sepa) se le dice "arugula" y antes leer este hilo "rocket salad" me habría sonado a "ensalada de cohetes"   Pero acabo de verlo en el diccionario y efectivamente, es una palabra regional y se usan los dos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, definitely arugula in the U.S. I've never heard "rucola."
I was wondering what "más quemado que la rúcula" meant.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, definitely arugula in the U.S. I've never heard "rucola."


What!? 
Look here:
*rucola *[rù-co-la] nome femminile erba molto saporita che si mangia in insalata o si usa per insaporire altri piatti: Esempio: pizza con pomodoro e rucola.

By the way, then-candidate Obama was ridiculed by non-rucola eaters in 2008 for expressing concern about its price while campaigning in Iowa, or some such state. Did he call it "rucola" or "arugula" or what?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's been "arugula" here for quite a while. Come back and visit sometime 
And it is fantastic on pizza.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> It's been "arugula" here for quite a while. Come back and visit sometime
> And it is fantastic on pizza.


OK.
http://michellemalkin.com/2008/04/15/introducing-barack-arugula-obama/
Introducing Barack “Arugula” Obama; 









[TD][/TD]







By Michelle Malkin • April 15, 2008 04:01 PM 
Artfully talented reader Tennyson, inspired by See-Dubya’s posts on Obama’s arugula gaffe (see [URL="http://michellemalkin.com/2008/04/15/cracker-quiddick-fallout-continues-to-haunt-snobama/"]*here *and *here*) and by Michael Bates’s funny 2007 post on *“typical liberal arugulance,”* has cooked up a new photoshop to commemorate the *old remarks* making news *again *in light of his small-town condescension:



Like *Bates *asked: “What is it about Democratic presidential candidates and upscale leafy vegetables?”
***
We’ll have to add the Arugula image to our *Snobwear *collection–_if _CafePress puts our products back up. They’ve yanked our merchandise based on “content policy usage” concerns, which we have already addressed. I’ll keep you posted.
***
*Update*: CafePress has removed our Snob-ama products again, citing copyright infringement concerns.

I've never heard the phrase "más quemado que la rúcula" and I don't see the sense in it. In general terms, "quemado" is burnt out, exhausted, used up, etc.


----------



## k-in-sc

From the context it looks like it means "overdone, passé":
10 razones para odiar Palermo 
A algunos les encanta, pero a otros no tanto. Una nota para los que están hartos del polo cool del diseño y la gastronomía.
...
3.  Lo marketinean como moderno, top y vanguardista, pero *está más quemado que la rúcula*


----------



## SydLexia

Is this just literal? Could you say (in the context) that 'rocket/arugula' is passé'?

syd


----------



## Juana Brienza

k-in-sc said:


> From the context it looks like it means "overdone, passé":
> 10 razones para odiar Palermo
> A algunos les encanta, pero a otros no tanto. Una nota para los que están hartos del polo cool del diseño y la gastronomía.
> ...
> 3. Lo marketinean como moderno, top y vanguardista, pero *está más quemado que la rúcula*[/QUOTELi]
> 
> Literal: La rúcula ( y otras verduras como la lechuga) se queman rápido, se " pasan" y no se pueden guardar si ya están condimentadas. Estar quemado es una expresión muy común para " pasado de moda", "gastado".
> Palermo sigue en alza y no está quemado jjjjjjjjjjjja


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks! That's what we figured, although you have to admit it seems a little odd to describe salad as "quemado."





Juana Brienza said:


> Palermo sigue en alza y no está quemado jjjjjjjjjjjja


Not according to the article


----------



## duvija

aztlaniano said:


> What!?
> Look here:
> *rucola*[rù-co-la] nome femminile erba molto saporita che si mangia in insalata o si usa per insaporire altri piatti: Esempio: pizza con pomodoro e rucola.
> 
> By the way, then-candidate Obama was ridiculed by non-rucola eaters in 2008 for expressing concern about its price while campaigning in Iowa, or some such state. Did he call it "rucola" or "arugula" or what?



He said 'arugula'. 
Buena metida de pata...


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks! That's what we figured, although you have to admit it seems a little odd to describe salad as "quemado."Not according to the article




Hnn? we always said 'quemado' when a leaf looks wilted (common for spinach).


----------



## Mate

duvija said:


> Hnn? we always said 'quemado' when a leaf looks wilted (common for spinach).


Si leés la nota citada arriba vas a ver que lo que dice la autora es que el barrio de Palermo está más quemado que la rúcula. Antes —hace más de 15 años— la rúcula era considerada una novedad, algo raro, original. No la conoía más que un pequeño grupo de iniciados en el mundillo _gourmet_. Ahora no es novedad pero sigue figurando en todas las cartas de los restaurantes de Palermo, que son cientos. La autora establece un paralelismo entre la decadencia de la ensalada de rúcula y la del barrio. Puede que ese estilo le guste mucho a los lectores de Joy, pero la nota está escrita con mala leche. 

Aprovecho también la ocasión para pedirles que se fijen en el diccionario y en la base de datos asociada al mismo antes de abrir un hilo nuevo porque la pregunta puede haber sido contestada muchas veces con anterioridad, como en este caso.

Otra cosa; frases como "estar más quemado que la rucula", con su contexto y todo, ameritan otro hilo, separado de uno que pregunta, simplemente, cómo se traduce rúcula al inglés. 

Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

Mate said:


> Antes —hace más de 15 años— la rúcula era considerada una novedad, algo raro, original.


I agree with Mate and Syd, and you yourself, k-in-sc, in that "quemado" is being used in the sense of being "old hat" (trillado, manido), or "passé".

Whether Eruca Sativa is passée or not (I've added an "e" to the adjective since it's feminine both in French -la roquette- and Italian -la rucola-) is open to debate. Palermo, however, has definitely had it's day.

PD - I have realised that the definition of "rucola" that I posted was in Italian, so it is probably not compelling evidence of its use in English.
Here it is in the Oxford (the Merriam-Webster has no "rucola", but it does have "rugola"): 



rucola(ru¦cola)[/h]*Pronunciation:*/ˈruːkələ/
noun

another term for arugula


----------



## gengo

Yeah, definitely arugula.  My wife is always using the stuff.


----------



## lenabrasil

Alguien sabrá por qué el DRAE no presenta la palabra rúcula, ni arugula o arúgula? Cómo se llamaría entonces?

Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't worry about it not being in the RAE.


----------



## Mate

lenabrasil said:


> Alguien sabrá por qué el DRAE no presenta la palabra rúcula, ni arugula o arúgula? Cómo se llamaría entonces?
> 
> Gracias!





> *oruga**.
> 
> *(Del lat. vulg. _urūca_, de _erūca_).
> 
> *1.     * f.  Planta herbácea anual, de la familia de las Crucíferas, con tallos  vellosos de cuatro a cinco decímetros de altura, hojas lanceoladas y  partidas en varios gajos puntiagudos, flores axilares y terminales de  pétalos blancos con venas moradas, y fruto en vainilla cilíndrica, con  semillas globosas, amarillentas y menudas. Es común en los linderos de  los campos cultivados, y las hojas se usan como condimento por su sabor  picante.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------

